# Cannot upgrade net/ekiga3



## Ievgen (May 17, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I've been trying to upgrade x11/gnome2, however net/ekiga3 fails to compile. I can't recognize the problem by looking at the stack trace, could you help me?


```
========================================================
===>  Building for ekiga3-3.2.6_7
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/net/ekiga3/work/ekiga-3.2.6'
Making all in man
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/net/ekiga3/work/ekiga-3.2.6/man'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/ekiga3/work/ekiga-3.2.6/man'
Making all in sounds
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/net/ekiga3/work/ekiga-3.2.6/sounds'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/ekiga3/work/ekiga-3.2.6/sounds'
Making all in pixmaps
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/net/ekiga3/work/ekiga-3.2.6/pixmaps'
gdk-pixbuf-csource --raw --build-list gm_add_contact_24_stock_data ./24x24/contact-new.png gm_audio_volume_high_16_stock_data
 ./16x16/audio-volume-high.png gm_brightness_16_stock_data ./16x16/stock_brightness.png gm_camera_video_16_stock_data
 ./16x16/camera-video.png gm_colourness_16_stock_data ./16x16/stock_color.png gm_contrast_16_stock_data
 ./16x16/stock_contrast.png gm_internet_group_chat_24_stock_data ./24x24/internet-group-chat.png gm_logo_16_stock_data
 ./16x16/apps/ekiga.png gm_logo_22_stock_data ./22x22/apps/ekiga.png gm_logo_32_stock_data ./32x32/apps/ekiga.png
 gm_logo_48_stock_data ./48x48/apps/ekiga.png gm_logo_72_stock_data ./72x72/apps/ekiga.png gm_media_playback_pause_16_stock_data
 ./16x16/media-playback-pause.png gm_microphone_24_stock_data ./24x24/audio-input-microphone.png gm_system_search_16_stock_data
 ./16x16/system-search.png gm_whiteness_16_stock_data ./16x16/stock_channel-blue.png gm_color_brightness_contrast_stock_data
 ./color-brightness-contrast.png gm_status_freeforchat_stock_data ./status-freeforchat.png gm_remote_contact_stock_data
 ./remote_contact.png gm_local_contact_stock_data ./local_contact.png gm_message_stock_data ./message.png
 gm_call_placed_stock_data ./call-placed.png gm_call_received_stock_data ./call-received.png gm_call_missed_stock_data
 ./call-missed.png gm_call_transfer_stock_data ./call-transfer.png gm_status_online_stock_data ./status-online.png
 gm_status_offline_stock_data ./status-offline.png gm_status_unknown_stock_data ./status-unknown.png gm_status_dnd_stock_data
 ./status-dnd.png gm_status_inacall_stock_data_16 ./16x16/multimedia-headset.png gm_status_ringing_stock_data_16
 ./status-ringing.png gm_status_away_stock_data ./status-away.png gm_phone_hang_up_stock_data_24 ./24x24/phone-hang-up.png
 gm_phone_pick_up_stock_data_24 ./24x24/phone-pick-up.png gm_phone_hang_up_stock_data_16 ./16x16/phone-hang-up.png
 gm_phone_pick_up_stock_data_16 ./16x16/phone-pick-up.png  > inlines.h

(process:93741): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file
 '/usr/local/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': No such file or directory
failed to load "./24x24/contact-new.png": Couldn't recognize the image file format for file
 './24x24/contact-new.png'
gmake[2]: *** [inlines.h] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/ekiga3/work/ekiga-3.2.6/pixmaps'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/ekiga3/work/ekiga-3.2.6'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/ekiga3.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/ekiga3.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20120517-87198-zu92h0-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade
 UPGRADE_PORT=ekiga3-3.2.6_6 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=3.2.6_6 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! net/ekiga3 (ekiga3-3.2.6_6)   (unknown build error)
```


----------



## bluecircle (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello,
I have the same problem, fresh FreeBSD 9.1 and gnome2 installation.


----------

